# Final Fantasy X-2.5 audio drama plot... LOL Square Enix is heartbroken!



## Kishido (Dec 27, 2013)

Final Fantasy X-3 incoming soon and will be shit... 



I bet it will be released before XV :


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2013)

Looks like fan fiction

doesn't look real


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 27, 2013)

>Sin is back

Oh boy, I can't wait to see what kind asspull this is going to require.

If they go back to turn based gameplay from FFX, I'll be game for FFX-3.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 27, 2013)

There's a thread for that though.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 27, 2013)

Sadly it is real...

Toriyama is on the roll after XIII...

I bet Lightning will make a cameo as well as new seeing that X-3 = XIII LOL

Seriously they are completely destroying the Final Fantasy name...

Same goes for Nomura...


----------



## Reyes (Dec 27, 2013)

Well if this does happen at least I like Tidus and Yuna new design.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah Tidus looks like a matured Noel and Yuna like Serah with bigger boobs... 

Fuck this shit... I seriously a close to boycott XV as well... this company went full retard


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 27, 2013)

To be fair we already knew this was a distinct possibility considering this 2.5 whatever has been known for months. It does seem unnecessary and completely at odds with the other two games, but at the same time, i thought X-2 was completely unnecessary as well, but that happened anyway so.....its not like it matters to SE that much.

As far as FF15 and Nomura goes however, what does this have to do with that game or him? I don't see the correlation.


----------



## lathia (Dec 27, 2013)

Fuuuuuck yeah!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 27, 2013)

there were people who liked x-2....weren't there  -sigh-

The more indepth summary of the game makes more sense now that there's a more defined translation out there. So apparently the farplane is spilling over into the living world and causing shit to go sideways(hence why -spoiler- is back). It makes sense considering how Tidus should never have come back to begin with in X-2, but i had chalked it up to a plothole just to have a "happy ending"


----------



## lathia (Dec 27, 2013)

Liked X-2? I remember playing the demo and seeing LeBlanc. I laughed so hard that I thought it would be a shame to pass this up. That game introduced me to fan-service and I didn't like it, I adored it.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 27, 2013)

Some people have very low standards, huh.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 27, 2013)

Why can't Square just give us one damn FF entry game and not some shitty sequels to it? You know... Like back in the time when they have been a good company with great games...

Even less for X... X-2 was OK but still not needed... And now they want to destroy that shit like they have done with the whole XIII entry. Every sequel to main games dropped in sales so I don't get that they want to create a new story for X after a decade, where most people are horny about XV and something new after the shit we got the last years...

Hell I even dislike the VII pre- and sequels...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 27, 2013)

i don't care personally. they have over 500 developers at SE. If they want to give them individual pet projects, i say go for it as long as its on next gen, and you keep your obligations in regards to games already announced. Personally i think we need to support console JRPG development even if it initially tastes bitter. I dont want shitty smartphone games anymore.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 27, 2013)

I personally wouldn't mind them raping making FF game sequels/prequels, at least till they get some fresh new blood for new FF games.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 27, 2013)

A bit more of this shit


*Spoiler*: __ 



So my Japanese is pretty shabby but here's some of the stuff that fills in a few blanks here and there, hopefully I'm not listening wrong somebody please check.

Kurugum is a '送儀士' as Yuna calls him, I'm not sure if this term was used in 10/10-2 but think it means he's a Sender (since summoners are 'summon'-ers, nowadays there's nothing to summon but people still die and require sendings, so presently there are Senders).

Chuami harbors resentment towards Yuna, most likely because of the Auron father thing and also because Chuami actually dislikes Yevon, and Yuna has been doing nothing but praying at the Besaid Temple to a fayth that no longer even exists. Chuami thinks it's bullshit.

A second shoopuf has appeared at Moonflow. In FF10/10-2, the shoopuf at Moonflow is supposed to be the last of its species, so the mystery appearance of a shoopuf who happens to be quite close to the last shoopuf (a sphere of them is described in the audio) is a bit alarming. Thirty years ago the last shoopufs were a couple, but one of them died. My understanding is that Chuami and Kurugum ask Yuna (at Baralai's request) to investigate, and then go Bevelle to meet with Baralai about it. When Yuna refuses, Chuami uses Tidus against her, saying that Tidus is in Bevelle and he seems to be injured, which immediately sparks Yuna's worry.

Yuna agrees to go after consulting Wakka and Lulu, who also come along.

The fayth are acting weird. What fayth normally show are memories or just images of dead people. However, at the Moonflow the traveling crew witness a fayth image respond to a child's question like a sentient being. The child begs her mother to come back, and the mother answers in affirmative.

This later relates to the reappearance of Sin at Bevelle, implying that someone wished for Sin to come back.

In any case, when Sin reappeared, they realize the problem of trying to defeat Sin when summons no longer exist. Wakka and Kurugum defer to Yuna, waiting for her decision on how to handle the new Sin, but like an airhead she says amidst all of this that she must meet Tidus.



So Chuami's pissed and she decides to eavesdrop on Yuna and Tidus. Who happen to be having a lovers' quarrel while Sin runs off like Godzilla I suppose.

At this point Kurugum tells Chuami they will have to part because he has to go with Yuna, that Chuami won't understand because she's not a summoner. Chuami is confused, throws her hands up and tells him to do what he wants.

Chuami heads back to Besaid. Tidus also goes, to ask Lulu about the new guy that Yuna likes. Lulu tells him to go find the guy himself.

At the beach, Chuami wonders aloud where the summoners are; Tidus answers that they must go 'there' (I think he's implying Zanarkand?). Chuami asks him if he's okay with being dumped for that, to which Tidus replies, "We made a promise to be together forever."

Chuami thinks he's full of shit, but doesn't say anything because Tidus is clearly doing a really poor job of hiding his pained face.

At the end, in a stadium setting most likely (from the sounds of crowds and cheering), Yuna promises the people she will defeat Sin.

So my takeaway is that this could turn into a 13-2 situation where bringing back Lightning Tidus caused some problems with the fayth and the Farplane. Yuna's wish for Tidus to return in 10-2 is similar to the child who wished for her mother to come home and the shoopuf who suddenly has his/her mate back.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 27, 2013)

Tidus probably wished to see his Father again.

I wonder if FFX-3 will spark the need for space travel, with them leaving Spira and migrating to Gaia.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 27, 2013)

I think that will be relegated simply to shinra's endeavor and not talked about in game. Tidus obviously has some issues going on what's affecting him is causing the world to go all drunk


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 27, 2013)

...either way, KH3 will save squeenix.  I've been igging them since....12/13?  As in the first one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

The World said:


> Looks like fan fiction
> 
> doesn't look real



So XIII-3?


----------



## Jimin (Dec 29, 2013)

I really hope there won't be a FFVIII-2...

Although FFVIII is the one game which really needs some explanation. There's too many unanswered questions. X didn't need a sequel since everything was explained and even the ending seemed to be pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## eluna (Dec 29, 2013)

Just FFXV and KH3 is make me to have faith in S-E the rest


----------



## Cjones (Dec 29, 2013)

Give me Lulu and I"m game.



Xiammes said:


> I personally wouldn't mind them raping making FF game sequels/prequels, at least till they get some fresh new blood for new FF games.



I agree with this too. 

In fact, give me a FFIX-2 and make Beatrix a muthafucking permanent character.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 29, 2013)

Ack trying to milky money from FFX fans huh with no regard with the plot of the original.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2013)

^ You could be just as easily referring to X-2 : charlies angels you know... at this point it shouldn't even matter really.

Regardless, i'd still take an X-3 over a lightning returns


----------



## Мoon (Dec 30, 2013)

Lulu and Paine , unstoppable.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 30, 2013)

Ironically after all the shit he was getting Nomura is now viewed as a savior of SE


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2013)

I've liked all of his previous games, the world ends with you, KH series, ect. So never understood giving Nomura a hard time about what Toriyama or kitase did with the series for all those years. Also, it helps that i've been waiting for versus for 8 years now  I've always thought it was going to be a make or break scenario, even back when Square wasn't as in as bad a position as they are now.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2013)

I do hope this isn't a precedent. If we get a FF 6-2 I will personally fly to Japan and throw a brick through one of their office windows.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 30, 2013)

FF7 was supposed to be FF6-2


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2013)

And the threat of my brick sailing through their window kept that from being reality.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 30, 2013)

You keep that window breaking patrol on then


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 30, 2013)

Final Fantasy are still making games?? Good thing I gave up long ago


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2013)

final fantasy isn't a game company


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 30, 2013)

Those greedy Final Fantasy and their Square Enix XVII-4


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 30, 2013)

I've never played FF4 After Years, was it any good?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 30, 2013)

X-3?

I personally did not like X, but I think everyone with a pulse can agree X-2 was *ridiculously *bad.

Why would you want to make X-3?

Then again these are the people that made two sequels to the worst game they ever made.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 30, 2013)

Making is one thing, Toriyama actually said that 13-3 is the _*best*_ made final fantasy game.

He said many stupid things actually. Too many to count.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 30, 2013)

The World said:


> Looks like fan fiction
> 
> doesn't look real


Toriyama's fan-fiction actually. And we all know that the fan fictions of that guy always come true.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I do hope this isn't a precedent. If we get a FF 6-2 I will personally fly to Japan and throw a brick through one of their office windows.



I think I'll take a ticket with you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I've never played FF4 After Years, was it any good?



I'd say it was.
Closes quite a few loose ends as well.
But it's long, quite long.


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 30, 2013)

My friend is gonna have a panic attack


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 31, 2013)

Meh X-2 had a stupid fan servicey plot but the gameplay was fun. I still never finished it. 

I don't get why people loved X either I didn't particularly like it, I hate all those fucking mini games in it too, fuck blitz ball and all that shit.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 31, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I've never played FF4 After Years, was it any good?


It's decent enough, if you're just desperate for more FF IV.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 31, 2013)

> - Most of this bonus audio are told by 2 characters: Chuami and Kurugum. They are sent to Besaid Island by Baralai to search for Yuna.
> 
> - Tidus isn't together with Yuna anymore, but of course, the real reason isn't explained. At the beggining of the drama, when Chuami, one of the protagonists asks Yuna about Tidus being her boyfriend, she still confirms, but at another point (although
> I'm sure it's a lie) when the 2 protagonists are spying a convo between them, she is jealous about some Tidus' friend (Marufi - a friend according to him). Then, she tells him she doesn't care anymore and apparently got another person she likes. Weird enough, he just ask: Who?, which she replies "Someone you don't know."
> ...


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 31, 2013)

Toriyama level atrocious.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 31, 2013)

Here is what reviewers at amazon.jp wrote:

There's a lot of comments about how much they feel bad for Tidus, and that Yuna acts really cold towards him. There's a few saying they hate Yuna in the novel. There's apparently a lot of sexual stuff in it. There's a scan of one page in which Tidus tells Yuna if they get into battle he might lose his fighting spirit because he's distracted by how sexy she is. And apparently Tidus gets his head blown off by a bomb and dies (and only 2 days after getting resurrected), but he comes back to life again because he's made of Pyreflies, and Yuna has control over him.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 31, 2013)

Just looked up the amazon.jp page for x-2.5. The first "most helpful review" title is glorious. (Google translate. )



> How do I get rid of existence


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 31, 2013)

I think what they are doing is deliberately overshadowing the failure of 13-3 by making something even more foul


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2013)

I am not neccisarily opposed to the concept of an X-3...but the more i hear about the novel plot, the more i wonder whether or not this is going to be another crash and burn scenario like Gundam Wing Frozen Teardrops. They both sound exactly the same in WTFness in terms of sequls going batshit


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 31, 2013)

There's absolutely not a single possibility of X-3 ever working in any circumstances period. Even if Matsuno comes to write, direct and produce it.

I don't understand people that in some way don't expect it to be a disaster.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> There's absolutely not a single possibility of X-3 ever working in any circumstances period. Even if Matsuno comes to write, direct and produce it.
> 
> I don't understand people that in some way don't expect it to be a disaster.



People think 7 has good characters and that Sephiroth is amazing so all bets are off.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2013)

i said the same with X-2 before i heard about it.  And i also said the same about XIII-2  one of those was decently received so i guess it could go either way depending on what they do with the game itself(even though i hated X-2 for what it did to Yuna and Rikku). But from the novel impressions i don't feel particularly confident about it.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Dec 31, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> There's absolutely not a single possibility of X-3 ever working in any circumstances period. Even if Matsuno comes to write, direct and produce it.
> 
> I don't understand people that in some way don't expect it to be a disaster.



It's a better option than FF13-4 Escape of Lightning's Dildo


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2013)

That i agree with. Atleast the X world has a much better backstory than 13's. Toriyama didn't even know how to keep the world consistent from one game to the next considering he threw out everything that even mattered in 13 in XIII-2 to come up with the time travel plot. No PSICOM, no Lcie, no falcie and hardly anything to do with anything previously mentioned. And then did it again in 13-3. There was literally no reason to be have any attachment to anything


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 31, 2013)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> It's a better option than FF13-4 Escape of Lightning's Dildo


It's not. They're equally terrible options. Two steps bellow super aids.

In fact it's even worse than Revenge of Lightning's Armpits. X """"franchise"""" at least had one good game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2013)

well according to some people there were two, but i'd agree there was only one that was necessary  like FF13, although it was a mediocre title, i can tell you it would not be half as reviled if it were the only entree in the series.

Square dun fucked up with this "sequel" bullshit.

If your going to do a sequel, you do it in the exact opposite way they've previously done so


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 31, 2013)

Anyone who considers X-2 a good game is not a human.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2013)

charlies angels would probably disagree with you


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 31, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Anyone who considers X-2 a good game is not a human.



It was fun and had a unique combat system, though it kinda ruined everything FFX set up. 

I always wondered why they never did any prequels for FFX, it has a perfect set up for them. 1000 years of history, landscape is always getting fucked up by Sin so it can always change. A game that chronicles the events of every high summoner who defeated sin, leading up to Braska's journey.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 31, 2013)

But then there would be no Yoonah. It won't sell as good.

Give it more Yoonah. The game's about Yoonah now. Put her in tiny shorts, give her guns, make her sing,  completely ruin her character. Make dem $$$.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 31, 2013)

Make it Yoonah exploring the events of the past, then you play as the other high summoners.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 31, 2013)

Then you can't have Yerna sing in the rain.


----------



## lathia (Dec 31, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Make it Yoonah exploring the events of the past, then you play as the other high summoners.



I thought it X-2 was going to be exactly that. When tidbits were dropped about Shuyin/Lenne I was super excited. Sadly, that wasn't the case. Then I realized the story was nothing but fan-service. The battle system was enjoyable though. I do hope they confirm a remake, FFX's story just erupts my nostalgic balloons. So many lost hours dodging lighting.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 31, 2013)

Remake? Of X?
What for?

And never happening. More chances of 13-3 remake on PS2.


----------



## Devil Child (Dec 31, 2013)

Props to YamiJustin on gamefaqs who uploaded the audio drama with the official english translation:

[YOUTUBE]JJd3Tfu5ulY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 31, 2013)

The fact that they actually pronounce Tidus's name ruins more than any terrible writing and ideas.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2013)

they did so in dissidia already, not a big deal  for me, its not the drama that's the issue, its the writing of the goddamn novel that's making me grit my teeth


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 31, 2013)

Dissidia is not canon and has nothing to do with the world. They can call him by the name in any other game, it doesn't matter. There can be a whole game where they say nothing but "Tidus" and not a single fuck would be given.

This is supposed to be canon (we all know it's a turrible filler though), and in FFX no one ever called Tidus by his name because you can name the character. In reality this resulted in the whole game being smartly written around it, at the same time giving more mystery to it considering the premise.
The fact that they now do that shows how little fuck they give about keeping any integrity.

Of course, that is in no way surprising and even expected


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 31, 2013)

To be fair, it would be hard to reference Tidus in a audio drama.


----------



## lathia (Dec 31, 2013)

I thought it was simply because his name was changeable. This was the 1st voice acted Final Fantasy (don't bring FF7's Shinra's Canon operator). Would have been hilarious to name him something else and the others still refer him as Tidus.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2013)

and that "naming your character" thing lost relevance the second they had actual distinct characters with their own specific backgrounds and personalities IMO, should have stopped that in the SNES era, although it was a warm throwback for a while.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 31, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> To be fair, it would be hard to reference Tidus in a audio drama.


That's precisely the point.

There should have never been any audio drama where they have to reference Tidus. Considering the game it would be just stupid.

And lo and behold, it is.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2013)

But there was an audio drama after X, last mission, and they referred to tidus as well. This is par for the course


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 2, 2014)

X-3? Is SquareEnix nuts? I enjoyed FFX and even w/ X-2 being goofy and ridiculous, I actually still liked the game overall, but X-3? SE is so full of it. Instead of creating new FFs or moving on to something else, they want to rehash the old.

FFX was just fine w/ how it ended and even though I liked X-2, it was completely pointless. Now after, what, a decade they want to continue the story? What is there to tell? And if that summary is anything to go by, this game is doomed.

Leave it alone, Square, and move on. Besides even if they were to go ahead and make the game, when will it finally be released? Year 3000? Screw you, SE.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Jan 2, 2014)

ew, plotline sucks


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2014)

well tbf, they are already in the process of designing FF16, as well as with FF15 being in development and of course we have 14 2.0 too. This is taking on multiple projects at one time, even though i'd say if they are going to fuck X-3 up to not even bother


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 2, 2014)

I'll just be playing Kingdom Hearts' original theme in regards to squeenix for now.


----------



## lathia (Jan 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwQiuh_RUUw[/YOUTUBE]​My feels are ready .


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 5, 2014)

Nobody's head exploded. False commercial.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 7, 2014)

bwahahaha. X-3 official trailer.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 7, 2014)

Best book opening.


----------



## Eevihl (Jan 8, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Sadly it is real...
> 
> Toriyama is on the roll after XIII...
> 
> ...



This...this sounds like a really bad fanfiction.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 9, 2014)

why is SE heartbroken?

i liked FFX so getting more to that story is fine with me, no matter how bad it is.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 9, 2014)

Rac said:


> why is SE heartbroken?
> 
> i liked FFX so getting more to that story is fine with me, no matter how bad it is.


Then you're part of the problem


----------



## rac585 (Jan 9, 2014)

long hair don't care bb.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 9, 2014)

Zidane said:


>


What the?



Joakim Mogren said:


> Then you're part of the problem


I have to agree. Btw, is the guy in your avy from the Shadow Hearts series?


----------

